# H: very old Orks army!



## Skrit (Nov 18, 2012)

Here are the contents of the pics!

Gretchin+ Runtherd (22)
Ghazkull+Makari (2)
Nobz in meka armour (4)
Kommandos (6)
Sturm boyz (7)
Ork Mekanic (1)
Warp thingy kannon (1)
Mad Boyz (10)
Heavy weapons (5)
Snakebites (3)
Bionic boyz (4) plus a few incompletes
Da boyx (20)
Nobz (5)

And the machines of dastruction!

Skorcha(1)
Goff bike (1)
Bikers (4)
Goff attack bike (1)
Dread (1)
Squig catapult (1)
Artillery (3)

I have more than enough arms and weapons but can't locate some of the wheels for the machines. They were regular plasctic wheels though so maybe you can still get them around the net.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

What is your location?


----------



## Skrit (Nov 18, 2012)

The Netherlands.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Interested in a trade as well, or only in selling them ?
And if so, what would you be looking for ?


----------



## Skrit (Nov 18, 2012)

If you're interested then please make me a reasonable offer and not state that $200,- is the most I will get out of it!

90+ OOP vintage miniatures and 17 vehicles is worth more than that!


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Good luck with your own _'price estimation'_ then. k:


----------



## Skrit (Nov 18, 2012)

And good luck to you finding something alike that cheap!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Skrit said:


> Here are the contents of the pics!
> 
> Gretchin+ Runtherd (22)
> Ghazkull+Makari (2)
> ...


Ok lets have a go at putting a rough estimate of price on here, I'm going off of what i would have charged in my shop. I'd love to be able to buy these but i don't think the budget will stretch that far atm.
OK lets start with infantry, i tended to charge £3 for each metal infantry figure that was a standard unit charater, £4 for special weapons and squad leaders, £5 for big characters. That was all assuming that they were still usable as such. 

The grots, mad boys, snakebites and boys would all fall into the first catagory. They have no special rules in the new codex so would all end up as boys or grots. 
The kommandoes, stormboys, mek, runtherds, heavy weapons/lootas and nobs would all fall into the second category. 
I would put Ghaz and makari,shokk attack mek and the meganobs in the last category. Note that although he's two models The old model of ghaz is really too small to use as the character so most people will pick him up as something else, heck i have one in my own ork army and he counts as a standard ork boy because the nob of th unit is bigger than this model. 
The bionics were sol as add ons so i guess they count as bits, i'd probly charge £4 for them.

That means the infantry looks like this.

Gretchin+ Runtherd £67
Ghazkull+Makari £5
Nobz in meka armour £20
Kommandos £24
Sturm boyz £28
Ork Mekanic £4
Warp thingy kannon £5
Mad Boyz £30
Heavy weapons £20
Snakebites £9
Bionic boyz £4
Da boyx £60
Nobz £20
Infantry total = 


Here is where you will have problems, there is very very little demand for the old ork vehicles, i love old ork models but have absolutely no love of the old vehicles at all. 
The Bikes are metal and can't be reposed, i actually tried to sell a boxed version of the remade, plastic one of these recently...i didn't even get £2. ANd that was a model brand new in box and more easily converted so it doesn't look horrible.
With that in mind i'd charge £2 per bike here, goff bike and the bikers. The attack bike is effectively a wartrack and the scorcha is still a scorcha. Neither are particularly popular vehicles in the current rules and you might get £4 each at a stretch. 
Dreads are still popular £10. 
The squig catapult is just another type of artillery now and the newest set of rules for artillery is pretty nice. I'd go £5 per complete artillery piece, knock a pound off for the ones missing wheels. 

Skorcha £4
Goff bike £2
Bikers £8
Goff attack bike £4
Dread £10
Squig catapult £5
Artillery £13

That gives you an overall total of £342 or about $520 dollars or 400euros.

well that's my thoughts on the matter anyway.


----------



## Skrit (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd sell it for that! (the infantry for aprox £300,-) 

You woudln't ahve to buy the vehicles as I have someone interested in just those!


----------

